# Sound Cards



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

Processors and video cards get most of the attention, but a good sound card is essential for HT. I am using a Soundblaster Audigy 2, which I picked up for gaming. Sound is not critical in gaming; as long as you can hear that spider tap-tap-tapping down the darkened corridor, you'll be fine. But in HT, it's pretty important and a lot more complicated. Some of the soundcards aren't optimized for HT use, like the Audigy 2. Who's got a favorite HT sound card, and why do you like it?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

As you stated... processors and video cards seem to get all the attention. Therefore I couldn't resist posting this Asus Extreme N6600GT Silencer beauty:




















And to keep my post honest... here's what I would think would be a really good sound card in the Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Music:


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm surprised at the lack of interest in this subject. I expected to be hazarding a flame war between the Creative camp, and... well who else anyway? Come on guys, who makes the best sound card for a HTPC? We're talking about being able most importantly, convert analog to digital. Who's got the best DACs in their sound cards? Who's got the best processing? Which is the most versatile? the most cost effective?


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

I am also looking for the best soundcard, I currently have the Audigy LS, old I know, but I hate the way creative cards are designed for there own speaker systems, rather than the AVR in the front room.

I was looking at http://www.atruereview.com/bluegears/index.php this card as it has optical out from the card and also MAudio's Audiophile Card as it has a neat coaxial out for the receiver.

I wish they could bring out THX certified cards better than the multimedia group as HTPC's have come along way since creative inspire speaker systems.


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

I use the HDA Xplosion DTS Connect Soundcard.










C-Media's latest revision DSP (found on my card)

Why?

Well all games that have EAX 2.0 Surround are now re-encoded to DTS 5.1 and all I need is a Optical cable to my receiver and walla 6.1 Matrix ES of insanity :devil: 

This card has superior DACs and more articulate processor then the Xi-Fi. As far as having the RAM on the card it uses 1-2% less CPU power then my card whoopi!!! something that does nothing!!!

Creative installs 3rd part apps like AOL, etc (huge turn off to me) with their software drives, XDA doesn't. XDA's drivers are Server 2003 friendly, Creatives you tear your hair out with. Same is doubled over in Linux.

:dontknow: Why buy and overly-priced piece of equipment that gives you nothing new. Oh you might say well it does 1000 voices in games. wow at what point can you individually distinct 1000 sounds from anything? More of something worth nothing...!!!

BTW..Before you get all cynical on me and post complaints etc. I have owned three different Creative Labs Soundblaster cards and the Audigy 2 ZS and have a friend with Xi-Fi that was far more impressed with my HDA.

~Bob


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

Looks good and I can buy one in Australia, might have to treat myself


----------



## Alaric (May 3, 2006)

Hi There,

A curious subject indeed. There are actualy quite a few solutions and its arguable to which is better, probably on needs.

The creative cards have a strong marketing presence and are almost a legacy in terms of PC/Games audio, with some of the latest games processing technology limited by creative to thier own cards (latest incarnation of EAX at the very least). I'd say they are streets ahead for games purposes, even to the extent of surgesting if games are your bag, you install one of thier cards as well as a more puriest audio solution.

For SPDIF out, where you have a single connection and your amp converts the digital signal, then most cards and even onboard audio solutions should perform equaly. DD/DTS carries a clock signal so jitter is irelivant, so long as it is unprocessed or re-clocked/sampled by the card (48Hz for DVD) then the cheapest solution posible is perfectly fine. Beware some earlier creative cards don't pass a pure signal. I think the X-fi does, not sure on the Audigy range.

For analogue out, where you link multiple cables to your processor or in some cases direct to a power amp, this is where silly money will buy performance as the cards DACs and processing power starts to be called into question. The top end X-Fi is supposed to be OK, but i can almost guarentee that some of the pro cards will knock it into next week. Check out RME & Lynx Studios for real high end solutions, M-audio come next on the ladder and maybe a few others. However also note that some of the bass management, chanel routing, delays etc can be a royal pain, not easy, but then where else can a £300 sound card start to rival a £3,000+ pre-amp in the Tag/Meridian/Lexicon stakes....

Fantastic sound, Ease of use, cheap....pick two outa three.

cya,
Lee


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

Well bit the bullet and bought el cheapo sound card that has optical in and out, as I only need it to pass spdif i didnt want to pay a fortune for a XFi or similar.

Apparently according to the box it can process DTS and Dolby on board all for AU$70, but I think i'll let my receiver do that :rofl: 

This is it:


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh the AUDACITY of your choice......

Why buying a cheeappo soundcard will allow all the audicaties and ....I give up now before I hurt my brain :devil: 

~Bob


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2006)

If you are into music primarily then Yamaha and M Audio are used at leading studios, I have a Yamaha DXWG And SW-1000XG which is a pro card.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I've been on the look out for a deal on Mobilepre from M-Audio. Been told it's good 

and it's external so I can used it with my laptop and and my desktop (which will be in used in my listening room)
and with a phantom power mic jack for the ECM8000 I've also been looking for off and on -- no hurry until on this one until I finally get my IB installed.

Other than the recommendation of someone I trust in such things, I have nothing to back this choice with.


JCD


----------

